# 7900 thoughts



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

G'day all,

What are peoples thoughs and real time experience with 7900? I had heard early incarnations were a bit finicky with dialing it in, and keeping it dialed in.

I currently have 7800 with 6 years on it, is there much of a difference, would be looking a the 2012 model. Any advice would be great.

cheers

Pete


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Shifts hard, and I broke a lot of shift cables. Previous 7800 was much better.

I switched to Di2


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

I have used Dura Ace 7900 for about 2000 miles now. Shifters work really. I have not experienced at all what others find. It works as well or better than Sram Red. It has overall a solid feeling, especially the brakes.


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

renedelbarco said:


> I have used Dura Ace 7900 for about 2000 miles now. Shifters work really. I have not experienced at all what others find. It works as well or better than Sram Red. It has overall a solid feeling, especially the brakes.


Agreed. I do not have experience with Red, but I like 7900 better than Force. I will say Ultegra 6700 shifts just as well as 7900 (maybe even a tad better) if you are not concerned about the weight.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dura Ace 9000 is coming out soon, maybe by fall. 
I wouldn't buy 7900 right now. When the new stuff comes out the old group should get cheaper. Or try the new group and see if you like it enough to buy it instead of 7900.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

7900 Di2 is incredible. 7900 mechanical really good as well...cranks, brakes, hoods... However the actual shifting seems better with 7800. I read on one of the reviews that the new DA9000 shifts much better than either 7800 or 7900. I am eager to try the 9000. 

Might be some great prices on 7900 as 9000 begins to ship.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

7800 shifting is a lot better. 7900 is molassesish, but mainly for the front, which doesnt really bother me. the brakes are awesome, rear shifting is fine, shifters feel great in my hands. 6700 actually does feel a bit better, but 7800 which I have on one bike is the standard.


----------



## earl_je (May 17, 2012)

wow, good thing I saw this thread.. was gonna upgrade my Ultegra 6700 to 7900 but after having read this, I guess not anymore till it breaks. Might just wait for 9000 then..


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

earl_je said:


> wow, good thing I saw this thread.. was gonna upgrade my Ultegra 6700 to 7900 but after having read this, I guess not anymore till it breaks. Might just wait for 9000 then..


I would stay put unless you just want to save some weight. If weight is what you are after, go Force or Red. 7900 is great, but 6700 shifts as good as any other mechanical group out there.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

20,000+ miles on 7900 and solid in all aspects - easy to dial in, silky quite and stays that way. Still on original shifters, chainrings, F der and R der. Currently on 2nd cassette, a few cable replacements and many chains later.


----------

